# Flashing ECU's with E-sys [GUIDE]



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, i just bought a used ZGW 02 high and try to change it vin to my car vin using bench programming, is it possible ?
Can anyone help?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

Guys,

Is it possible to downgrade (ECUs)? I updated car to newest iLevel, but there is some bug in HU_CHAMP module after update. I would like to downgrade HU_CHAMP to older firmware. Is it safe and possible? Can I flash just HU_CHAMP nothing else? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pweber84 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it possible to downgrade (ECUs)? I updated car to newest iLevel, but there is some bug in HU_CHAMP module after update. I would like to downgrade HU_CHAMP to older firmware. Is it safe and possible? Can I flash just HU_CHAMP nothing else? Thanks.


Yes. Just flash using older version of PSdZData Full.


----------



## pweber84 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks Shwan.

Actually problem solved, after the night HU came back to live and CID works fine. I have no idea why it happened.


----------



## egisz (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi All!

Thanks zkiifreak for great manual, I tried to flash ZGW yesterday and it was not as straight forward as I expected  
Details are on another thread, but I'd like to ask few questions here as it may be also usefull for other users.

I have some questions:

Should I use Esys Launcher for flashing ECU? For me it was only way to flash ZGW with launcher ...
What Esys options should be set for ECU flashing? Are they same as for Coding? Should I set *Update VCM after TAL execution* and *Update MSM after TAL execution*?
What can cause warnings " VCM-Update is deactivated"? Can it be that Esys/pszdata is too new version for my car? 
What could cause warning Could not read ComParam 'MODE_CHANGE_PARAMETER'?


```
TAL execution started.
VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. C197
TEL - 36 Could not read ComParam 'MODE_CHANGE_PARAMETER'. Maybe the template is too old.
TEL - 36 - Exception Code=49184, CodeDescription='Object with name not found', Severity=2051, VendorCode=3, VendorCodeDescription='provided name MODE_CHANGE_PARAMETER doesn't map to an item'
MULF - 55 Could not read ComParam 'MODE_CHANGE_PARAMETER'. Maybe the template is too old.
MULF - 55 - Exception Code=49184, CodeDescription='Object with name not found', Severity=2051, VendorCode=3, VendorCodeDescription='provided name MODE_CHANGE_PARAMETER doesn't map to an item'
ExecutionID=2016/12/18-10:39:17.269
```
MSM warnings:

```
MSM update: Read current SVT. C194
MSM update started. C215
MCDDiagServiceid=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET
MCDDiagServiceid=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_CIC_63_ETHERNET
MCDDiagServiceid=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=ZBE_67_ETHERNET
MCDDiagServiceid=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET
MCDDiagServiceid=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET
MCDDiagServiceid=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=HU_CIC_63_ETHERNET
MCDDiagServiceid=398649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromCsmClients, service=RC_GET_PARAM_N11_CSM - RoutineControll GetParameter N11 CSM, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=ZBE_67_ETHERNET
MCDDiagServiceid=378649, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadF11DataFromMSM, service=RC_GET_PARAMETER_N11 - RoutineControll GetParameter N11, description=error: negative response : requestOutOfRange, link=MSM_ETHERNET
MSM update finished. C216
```


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

egisz said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Thanks zkiifreak for great manual, I tried to flash ZGW yesterday and it was not as straight forward as I expected
> Details are on another thread, but I'd like to ask few questions here as it may be also usefull for other users.
> ...


Asked and answered back in original thread, but here is again for benefit of this thread:.

1. E-Sys Launcher is needed only for FDL Coding. Why would you introduce an unneeded variable that adds no value into an already delicate and complicated flashing process?

2. Incidentally, the very errors you are asking about "_*MODE_CHANGE_PARAMETER doesn't map to an item*_'" are introduced by using E-Sys Launcher.

3. "Update VCM after TAL execution" and "Update MSM after TAL execution" should always remain unchecked. If you want top udpate car I-Step after a Full Update of car, then go to VCM Module and manually update I-Step Current.


----------



## tom2325 (May 25, 2013)

Hi,
This is the information for guys who have a plan to retrofit Automatic trunklid.

I have failed to flash HKFM_LS module.

The process is as follows.

1) Done Automatic trunklid retrofit to my Activehybrid 5.
2) I added 316 to FA Salapa.
3) I could not inject cafd by using the 'Detect CAF for SWE' button because there is no cafd file maching swfl_00000D9A_006_007_000.
I have never got this error when detecting CAF. 









So, I decided to update the SWE file of HKFM_LS module in order to inject latest cafd file.

4) I tried flashing HKFM_LS by E-SYS as instructed in zkiifreak's manual.
5) I got erorr when calculating TAL. This is the first error. 
I can not figure out but I continued my work because SME2 module may be no relevant to HKFM_LS.









5) Checked only HKFM_LS on the ECU list of TAL-Processing.
6) I got second error when executing TAL flashing HKFM_LS.


> TAL execution started.
> VCM Update: VCM-Update is deactivated. VCM will not be updated. [C197]
> ExecutionID=2017/01/07-14:53:25.638
> [HKFM_LS - 6B] - [Exception - HKFM_LS - 6b] SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:HKFM_LS_0x6B.
> ...


I think the causes of this error may be;
1. Flashing by modified FA caused confusion.
2. Retrofitted HKFM_LS module is older than my F10, so E-Sys could not inject latest cafd or firmware into the module.

I can not figure out the confusion of using modified FA, so I will try the another HKFM_LS module which has the latest SWFL file.

Will be reported soon.


----------



## powershot (Oct 31, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I need to upgrade the FEM in my F31.

I bought a used MAX FEM and a guy already coded my car VIN in the used FEM. 
The problem is that he cannot update the software in the FEM, he says the software finishes and then restarts, in loop (he is not using E-sys).

Do you think that is possible to flash the FEM with E-sys by following the steps in this tutorial? 

I already coded some things with E-sys and it seems easy to execute this tutorial.
My only concern is to identify the correct dependencies for the FEM. 

Many thanks


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

I would like to update the DSC I& EGS ecus in my 2010 F10, would I need to update SHE aswell? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

flashdash said:


> I would like to update the DSC I& EGS ecus in my 2010 F10, would I need to update SHE aswell?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I am not sure what SHE is, but guide goes over dependencies.


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> I am not sure what SHE is, but guide goes over dependencies.


Sorry I meant ZGW,

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

flashdash said:


> Sorry I meant ZGW,
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Answer is still the same: "How to identify dependencies:"


----------



## Tak Miya (Oct 18, 2015)

tom2325 said:


> Hi,
> This is the information for guys who have a plan to retrofit Automatic trunklid.
> 
> I have failed to flash HKFM_LS module.
> ...


Hi Tom

I & U are on the same boat probably.

Refer my experience "HKFM module flashing procedure" as below for your reference.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9998398&postcount=6

And let me suggest that you may change language setting of e-sys from Germany to English for easy understanding unless you are Germany...

option --> setting --> language

Thanks


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

Tried to update CID & HU_CIC ecus with esys 3.2.8.1 and got following errors also my navigation is greyed out if i press nav button it says currently unavailable can anyone help please















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flashdash said:


> Tried to update CID & HU_CIC ecus with esys 3.2.8.1 and got following errors also my navigation is greyed out if i press nav button it says currently unavailable can anyone help please
> 
> View attachment 587573
> View attachment 587574
> ...


This "_SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu..._" means you have chosen an improper I-Step Shipment when you made your SVT Target (SVT_soll).


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> This "_SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu..._" means you have chosen an improper I-Step Shipment when you made your SVT Target (SVT_soll).


How can I revert back to standard is this possible I saved all data, any help appreciated

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flashdash said:


> How can I revert back to standard is this possible I saved all data, any help appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You picture shows flash went for 46 minutes before faling...I don't think there is any turning back. You need to properly flash it, using correct I-Step Shipment of car.


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> You picture shows flash went for 46 minutes before faling...I don't think there is any turning back. You need to properly flash it, using correct I-Step Shipment of car.


I double checked the I shipment of my car it is f010-10-09-524 but still getting the same error, any possibility you can do remote access to fix, I Dont mind paying

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flashdash said:


> I double checked the I shipment of my car it is f010-10-09-524 but still getting the same error, any possibility you can do remote access to fix, I Dont mind paying
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


In SVT_soll (Target), does HWEL show as Balck, or Red / Blue?


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> In SVT_soll (Target), does HWEL show as Balck, or Red / Blue?


Black. I dont seem to have a CAFD under HU_CIC and cannot seem to code one in either

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, that confirms I-Step shipment is correct, so now I am at a loss as to why you have "SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu..." in first place.


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, that confirms I-Step shipment is correct, so now I am at a loss as to why you have "SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu..." in first place.


I managed to update my KOMBI, and EGS fine on the hu_cic I get error and also on cid, problem now is,my navigation says unavailable also now my car is,saying battery low ,Recharge even though I've charged battery and registered a new battery using diagnostic tool, wish I never messed with the I drive 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Does CIC and CIC have CAFD with Green Dot? Are they codeabale?


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Does CIC and CIC have CAFD with Green Dot? Are they codeabale?


CAFD is missing in CIC I cannot code or add CAFD always gives error

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flashdash said:


> CAFD is missing in CIC I cannot code or add CAFD always gives error
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well, you you will need to try flashing CIC again. I would start over, make new Flash TAL and run it for CIC only.


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, you you will need to try flashing CIC again. I would start over, make new Flash TAL and run it for CIC only.


Ok thanks will try tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, you you will need to try flashing CIC again. I would start over, make new Flash TAL and run it for CIC only.


If I wanted to flash back to original factory shipment state what version psdzdata would I need any ideas

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

WDBI_CPS in HU_CIC means WriteDataByIdentifier_CodierPrüfstempel. E-Sys wasn't able to write the correct VIN into the Head Unit. Normally you will get those problems when your VO has a wrong VIN inside or anything else. It seems that E-Sys stopped the flash procedure during the cdDeploy (WDBI_CPS is an error for cdDeploy). Please mark the event box in folder logs in TAL processing - then you can see a little bit more what's happen during the flash procedure.

SVK errors by flashing CID is normal when your CID is from 2010 and/or the first half of 2011. It's one of the problem E-Sys has with CIDs (remember the problems with cdDeploy with corrupted CAFD in CID).

CU Oliver


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> WDBI_CPS in HU_CIC means WriteDataByIdentifier_CodierPrüfstempel. E-Sys wasn't able to write the correct VIN into the Head Unit. Normally you will get those problems when your VO has a wrong VIN inside or anything else. It seems that E-Sys stopped the flash procedure during the cdDeploy (WDBI_CPS is an error for cdDeploy). Please mark the event box in folder logs in TAL processing - then you can see a little bit more what's happen during the flash procedure.
> 
> ...


Is there anything I can do to rectify this issue as my navigation isn't working, also before flashing I checked the vin and it matched

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

1.) check the FSCs inside the CIC
2.) attach the picture from the SVT_IST/SOLL calculation
3.) reflash the CIC with the existing TAL

CU Oliver


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flashdash said:


> If I wanted to flash back to original factory shipment state what version psdzdata would I need any ideas
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You should be able to flash with any version, not just original version. But if you want original version, what is your I-Step Shipment?


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> You should be able to flash with any version, not just original version. But if you want original version, what is your I-Step Shipment?


10-09-524

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flashdash said:


> 10-09-524
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I don't show a F010-10-09-524, but F010-10-09-522 is 39.4.


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> You should be able to flash with any version, not just original version. But if you want original version, what is your I-Step Shipment?


I'm going to try flash the CIC again what options shall I tick in the ecu options just blflash, swdeploy, & cddeploy

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

flashdash said:


> I'm going to try flash the CIC again what options shall I tick in the ecu options just blflash, swdeploy, & cddeploy
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And IbaDeploy.


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

Just tried to reflash and after 10 seconds got the following error









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

The error is on the cddeploy part 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> 1.) check the FSCs inside the CIC
> 2.) attach the picture from the SVT_IST/SOLL calculation
> ...


Here are pics of fsc, SVT_IST/SOL I tried reflashing with current tal it fails below are pics
































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You should try a flash with the old TAL. That one you used for the first try.

And please send the same pictures from that one before you click on start. 

CU Oliver


----------



## flashdash (Jan 21, 2017)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> You should try a flash with the old TAL. That one you used for the first try.
> 
> ...


And the FA do I read FA or load saved FA?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

obieda.atiyani said:


> Thank you so much. I have to mention that for some reason I lost the navigation code (its grayed out) but thats not my worry now. I will flash car first then try to get the code. If anyone can help me with that I'd really appreciate it. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1) No.
> 2) No. You will have to lock ACSM after flash.
> 3) Make check boxes in blFlash, swDeploy, and cdDeploy, and for Head Unit, also check ibaDeploy.


2) lock? how? what if not?
3) so ibaDeploy only for HU_CIC/HU_NBT? what if it will be checked for other ECUs?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Curamrda said:


> 2) lock? how? what if not?
> 3) so ibaDeploy only for HU_CIC/HU_NBT? what if it will be checked for other ECUs?


2) :google:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=817447

3) No harm if it is checked for other ECU.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> 2) :google:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=817447
> 
> 3) No harm if it is checked for other ECU.


thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> 3) so ibaDeploy only for HU_CIC/HU_NBT? what if it will be checked for other ECUs?


Check SVT.

blFlash: Flashes new Bootloader (BTLD)
swDeploy: Flashes new Software (SWFL)
cdDeploy: Encodes (e.g. VO Codes ECU, CAFD)
ibaDeploy: used to update the Owners manual for HU (IBAD).
You will only find IBAD under HU. But, as ShawnSheridan said, no harm in selecting for all.


----------



## TomaGo (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello,

I need your help please !

I have flash my DDE module (engine) with the last version of EsysFull and the procedure from this thread. The flash finish sucessfully.

But now i have a lots of errors :
- Handbrake
- ABS
- Automatic PDC
- Start&Stop


















If i clear the errors they are back immediatly

What could be the root cause and how can i solve this ?

Thanks for your answers 

Thomas


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Have you tried driving the car around for a while to see if some of them clear?


----------



## TomaGo (Jun 1, 2017)

Just a few hundreds meters. Nothing change...


----------



## efodela (Sep 20, 2015)

TomaGo said:


> Just a few hundreds meters. Nothing change...


Have you tried reflashing it and the other modules too?

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomaGo (Jun 1, 2017)

No i didn't.
Do i need to do it again ?

And flash zgw2 to ?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I think you flashed with the latest i-step (17-03-505). What is the current i-level from the rest of the car?

CU Oliver


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Here is my reply from another forum to @tomago, just to help the community help him... You need to provide more information, if your DME previous Istep was way too old relative to the new one you flashed, in some cases, some users reported issues where they lost certain functionnality (CC) but that has nothing to do with the three top errors.



> Ok, those first two errors tell you that you need to teach your Gear sensor. If you execute "test measures" in ISTA, it will show you procedures to remedy those two faults. If you don't understand any of this, then you need help !
> 
> The short circuit error could be related to the above two or not...
> 
> ...


----------



## TomaGo (Jun 1, 2017)

Olivier and Aboulfad,

This was my original i-Step (updated one time per BMW)









I have flashed ECU DDE with F025-17-something

Is this an issue ?


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

TomaGo said:


> Olivier and Aboulfad,
> 
> This was my original i-Step (updated one time per BMW)
> I have flashed ECU DDE with F025-17-something
> ...


As per the other forum, you also previousely added 2TB option few months ago, can't tell for sure if there is some incompatibility between other ECUs stuck on 2014, and now DME on 2017.


----------



## TomaGo (Jun 1, 2017)

So maybe i have to flash it back to the original version ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TomaGo said:


> So maybe i have to flash it back to the original version ?


Normally when you flash DME / DDE, you should also flash EGS. I would flash both modules with original unmodified FA.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Normally when you flash DME / DDE, you should also flash EGS. I would flash both modules with original unmodified FA.


I second @shawn's suggestion, although i have updated my DME alone but with a smaller software version difference (55.3 to 58.3, roughly 1 year apart) and no mods to my EGS.


----------



## TomaGo (Jun 1, 2017)

Ok, so to summarize :

- Remove 2TB Sport Auto option
- Add 2TE (the original config)
- Flash DME
- Flash EGS


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TomaGo said:


> Ok, so to summarize :
> 
> - Remove 2TB Sport Auto option
> - Add 2TE (the original config)
> ...


Yes.


----------



## TomaGo (Jun 1, 2017)

I did it and it's works !

aboulfad and shawnsheridan i love you  Thanks for your wonderfull help and disponibility.
Thanks also to everyone else who participate :thumbup:

I have replace 2TB option by 2TE as it was at the factory, then flash EGS, then DME, clear the errors 2 times, et voila ! I think that the issue was because of the 2TB option.

EGS and DDE Flash (2 and 2 minutes) :









Good news :









I have to do a test run to confirm but it seems to be ok, i'm so happy 

Thanks again !!


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

ok cool...thank you :thumbup:


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry Shawn... one more question. 

My ICM is not responding on a Flexray Init request with Rheingold. 
Would it make sense to flash it also?

Or do you know how to resolve the issue with the Flexray Init with Rheingold?
I activated the 04 ports on my ZGW with Tool32, as i was not able to do the Flexray Init with Rheingold. 
Also my ICM appears sometimes green in the tre and sometimes red. But also when it is green, in the ECU details the Status is: "ECU is not responding".
But i haven any issues with the car or other errors. 
Not sure if the HC2 Master issue (not working properly) could be an issue that the flexray Init is not possible or ICM itself.
Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Sorry Shawn... one more question.
> 
> My ICM is not responding on a Flexray Init request with Rheingold.
> Would it make sense to flash it also?
> ...


Sorry, but I am of no help with this. I have no idea why ICM / Flexray is acting as such.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

ok.. but when flashing ICM... do i need to pay attention to something?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cuorealfa1 said:


> ok.. but when flashing ICM... do i need to pay attention to something?


No.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Shawn i tried to flash my retrofitted TRSVC and HC2 with the same i-level as the car has. 
But i got errors while flashing. 
Also looking at the "Detect CAF for SWE" for HC2 shows me still the CAFD for i-level from 2012 instead of for newer i-level. 

See attached log.... 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Flash HC2 (cdDeploy) without Launcher!!

CU Oliver


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Oliver

As i remember i did it without Launcher. As i have been told to use just Esys without Launcher. 
You are mentioning just (cdDeploy) would this not just apply a cafd to the old Software-level?

Thank you


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You can do a btlFlash and a swDeploy with the Launcher, but with cdDeploy the Launcher has a problem with the HC2. So if you flashed bootloader and software before the cdDeploy will choose a new cafd for the HC2.

CU Oliver


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

As i remember i did it without the Launcher.
So i am wondering why do i have still the old i-level on the HC2. ? Looking at the log i do not see an error for HC2, but just for TRSVC. 

Are you able to confirm regarding the log that the flash has been ok for HC2? Or how could i really check it?
Also do you have an idea why the error happened for TRSVC?

thank you


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I wasn't able to see the pdf (loading pdf error).

CU Oliver


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

it's an xml file just remove ".pdf"

thank you


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

TRSVC ethernet connection error.

CU Oliver


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

ok.. but what should this exactly mean? The connection was established.
Connection between the car and Esys or between the esys and TRSVC?

thank you


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Connection of TRSVC in the car. Not so easy to check without a look with teamviewer.

CU Oliver


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cuorealfa1 said:


> As i remember i did it without the Launcher.
> So i am wondering why do i have still the old i-level on the HC2. ? Looking at the log i do not see an error for HC2, but just for TRSVC.
> 
> Are you able to confirm regarding the log that the flash has been ok for HC2? Or how could i really check it?
> ...


Do you have update MSM/VCM unchecked in options?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi
Yes I have unchecked them.
I tried again first just to update TRSVC and same error again.
Then I tried just HC2 and it went through without errors. The duration was about 8 minutes.
But looking at the BTL,SWFL, CAFD it is still the same. Also when assigning manually a CAF there is no I-step shown from the current car I-step level.

I'm lost...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Hi
> Yes I have unchecked them.
> I tried again first just to update TRSVC and same error again.
> Then I tried just HC2 and it went through without errors. The duration was about 8 minutes.
> ...


If you have those items unchecked, then I-Step will stay the same, You must write updated details to VCM.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> If you have those items unchecked, then I-Step will stay the same, You must write updated details to VCM.


the i-step should remain the same, as i am trying just to get the retrofitted ECU's (TRSVC and HC2) to the same i-step level as the rest of the cars ECU's.

attached the "Detect CAF for SWE" where it shows just CAF's from 2012.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cuorealfa1 said:


> the i-step should remain the same, as i am trying just to get the retrofitted ECU's (TRSVC and HC2) to the same i-step level as the rest of the cars ECU's.
> 
> attached the "Detect CAF for SWE" where it shows just CAF's from 2012.


What I mean by I-Step is the MV. SV. PV of CAFD/BTLD/SWFL, etc. When "Read SVT," you pul from VCM. If option boxes are unchecked and you flash, they will remain the same.


----------



## Aleksbpa (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi there !
Can anny of you help me please with some advice !
I have tried to activate enhanced bluetooth on my f30 by changing the VO from 6NH to 6NS, all calculations succeeded but when I coded hu_champ has ended with an error! 
Now I can't code the module at all because all the functions on the ecu it self are greyed when right click apart of the bottom one, ,there is missing the green cafd, also my iDrive is changed totally with missing functions.
Can I solve it by reflashing only the hu_champ ?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Aleksbpa said:


> Hi there !
> Can anny of you help me please with some advice !
> I have tried to activate enhanced bluetooth on my f30 by changing the VO from 6NH to 6NS, all calculations succeeded but when I coded hu_champ has ended with an error!
> Now I can't code the module at all because all the functions on the ecu it self are greyed when right click apart of the bottom one, ,there is missing the green cafd, also my iDrive is changed totally with missing functions.
> ...


6NS is not valid for CHAMP 2. As a result, you blew away CHAMP2 CAFD, and you must now Inject CAFD and Encode ECU:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired HU_CHMAP2 => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on HU_CHMAP2 (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## Aleksbpa (Apr 22, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> 6NS is not valid for CHAMP 2. As a result, you blew away CHAMP2 CAFD, and you must now Inject CAFD and Encode ECU:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired HU_CHMAP2 => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown (bottom one) => Select OK => Right-Click on HU_CHMAP2 (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


First thank you for response !
I'm doing what you said but the button "detect caf for swe" is greyed ! Anny solutions ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Aleksbpa said:


> First thank you for response !
> I'm doing what you said but the button "detect caf for swe" is greyed ! Anny solutions ?


Use E-Sys 3.27.1.


----------



## Aleksbpa (Apr 22, 2018)

Thank you, you are the best, all sorted out ! Wish all the best for you !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Aleksbpa said:


> Thank you, you are the best, all sorted out ! Wish all the best for you !


:thumbup:


----------



## wjjkoevoets (Jan 5, 2016)

Is there any reason why you would want to flash modules individually when E-Sys is capable of automatically determining dependencies and flashing everything in the correct order when you have no retrofitted ECUs? It seems like a lot of the problems people are having is due to not flashing all of them in one go or when they have retrofitted ECUs.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

wjjkoevoets said:


> Is there any reason why you would want to flash modules individually when E-Sys is capable of automatically determining dependencies and flashing everything in the correct order when you have no retrofitted ECUs? It seems like a lot of the problems people are having is due to not flashing all of them in one go or when they have retrofitted ECUs.


One example is for vehicle with Fem_body. Some might want to update ECU's like DME, DSC, ICM, without fem_Body in order to keep ability to code 5 turn-signal blinks.


----------



## wjjkoevoets (Jan 5, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> One example is for vehicle with Fem_body. Some might want to update ECU's like DME, DSC, ICM, without fem_Body in order to keep ability to code 5 turn-signal blinks.


Ah OK, fair enough.


----------



## Aleksbpa (Apr 22, 2018)

wjjkoevoets said:


> Is there any reason why you would want to flash modules individually when E-Sys is capable of automatically determining dependencies and flashing everything in the correct order when you have no retrofitted ECUs? It seems like a lot of the problems people are having is due to not flashing all of them in one go or when they have retrofitted ECUs.


Because only one module was corupted and I tought by flashing it will resolve the issue.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi,

when I want to update whole car to latest i-step. Are there any recommended steps? 

Like eg.> first update only CAS, ACSM , then DME, EGS .. etc

or I can just check ALL ECUs and pray ?  Coz its F11 2013, and the trick with parking lights on doesnt work, right?

thnx


----------



## fraggle42 (May 17, 2018)

Quick question, the power supply required to flash ECUs.

What is the current draw by the whole of the cars electronics when flashing the ECUs?

50A (~600W) seems high! Obviously if air con / heated seats / lights are on those will draw extra current, but if all those optional things are turned off what is the approx current draw?

For a different car (2016 Merc E220) the current draw was approx 25A.

I have a 25A constant 13.8V bench power supply I can use, but nothing greater than that.

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

fraggle42 said:


> Quick question, the power supply required to flash ECUs.
> 
> What is the current draw by the whole of the cars electronics when flashing the ECUs?
> 
> ...


You might be able to get away with that for programming individual ECU's. Personally, I would not risk it.


----------



## serdarka (Jul 13, 2016)

I managed to full flash. It took about 32 minutes without error.
After I check my Istep level is still same only small changes at NBTevo version and I drive media version. Anyone knows why Istep still at old version?

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

serdarka said:


> I managed to full flash. It took about 32 minutes without error.
> After I check my Istep level is still same only small changes at NBTevo version and I drive media version. Anyone knows why Istep still at old version?
> 
> Thanks


If you have update MSM & VCM unchecked, then I-Step will stay the same. You can always use VCM section to write new I-Step.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

does anybody know , what is this error?


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

ehm.. any ideas why the HWEL and WHAP has different target state ? Is it safe to flash it to newer version of psdzdata?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> ehm.. any ideas why the HWEL and WHAP has different target state ? Is it safe to flash it to newer version of psdzdata?


Wrong shipment.


----------



## couleurs (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm having some trouble with my 6WA retrofit as not all functions are working after flashing... see http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1271212


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Wrong shipment.


not possible. it was correct one ...


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> not possible. it was correct one ...


Are you using shipment from VIN decoder or what E-sys says in VCM?


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

from esys-VCM - in master tab . I will post tomorrow the screenshots


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> from esys-VCM - in master tab . I will post tomorrow the screenshots


OK. I have never seen SVTarget and SVTactual not match when correct shipment is chosen, unless retrofitted ECU.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

series="F030" timeCriteria="0314" typeKey="3J71">

- no ECUs has been retrofited


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

but I have also another question.. how can I update the SVT tree after retrofiting ECUs (in this case: how to remove old front light ecu, after replace LCI). Is the main list of ecu stored somewhere?
http://f80.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=22386310&postcount=144

btw 70AMP schumacher charger is no longer available...any other good recomendation?



shawnsheridan said:


> Schumacher INC-700A 4/20/70 Amp Automatic Charger
> http://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-INC-700A-Amp-Automatic-Charger/dp/B002Z2Z7ZY


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> but I have also another question.. how can I update the SVT tree after retrofiting ECUs (in this case: how to remove old front light ecu, after replace LCI). Is the main list of ecu stored somewhere?
> http://f80.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=22386310&postcount=144
> 
> btw 70AMP schumacher charger is no longer available...any other good recomendation?


http://f80.bimmerpost.com/forums/showpost.php?p=20050839&postcount=123


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

not really sure what are u trying to say. That 30 AMP is enought? but thats not for AGM batteries. or?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> not really sure what are u trying to say. That 30 AMP is enought? but thats not for AGM batteries. or?


You want 50-70+ amp. That is just a thread on building own as alternative to purchasing PSU.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Seems like nice and cheap charger...but I am little bit affraid of it. I am not eletric guy, I would not manage to connect it made more than 70A. so the only option is OTC -seems like copy of Schumacher? https://www.ebay.com/itm/70-AMP-Pow...rand-New/401511461466?epid=1729733345&hash=it

or this one looks good, but I dont see way , how to set specific ampers :/
http://www.telwin.com/en/prodotti/?...=DOCTOR START 630&idSucc=829033&idPrec=829341
_______________________________________________________________

Are prerequisites flashed automaticaly? or I have to check the requested ECU manualy?

eg. if i want to update only DME requests ZGW, DSC ... do I have to check also ZGW and DSC and start with ZGW, right?

and how to modify the SVT tree after ECU retrofit? thanks


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

I have managed today my first complete i-step level update... well except HU_NBT... it just failed... Now, I have looked to log, and I can see errors:

```
* Link: HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET, Service: RDBI_PING - Ping
Result error: MCDError Severity: 2051, Error Code: 58640, Description: resource not available, Vendor Code: 2142, Vendor Description: P2 timeout occured

18-06-09 20:49:49,310 [INFO] [CodingTask - vin:xxxxxxxx - ecu:HU_NBT - da:0x63] com.bmw.prodias.execution.mcd.LogicalLink: OUT_OF_MEMORY_RETRY_ACTIVE is set in ComParams for logical link with short name HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET [ParallelTask-34]
```
So I guess I have to set in esys more than 2048 MB RAM. I will try tomorrow. Except NBT.... all ECUs are flashed.. including ZGW2 and CAS  hurey 

//edit: I have checked the size of the all files for NBT ... at it exceed more than 3GB ... - viz attachment

but one strange error staying in diag... cant uderstand why... And cant get rid of it... : 2A9100 LIN, message; alternator: Missing

Last question..that target FLSL file in NBT, will be updated automaticaly, or do I have to check some other checkbox except, swdeploy, cddeploy, bldeploy and iba?


----------



## rghelase2001 (Nov 5, 2017)

Curamrda said:


> but one strange error staying in diag... cant uderstand why... And cant get rid of it... : 2A9100 LIN, message; alternator: Missing


@Curamrda, sometimes I receive this error as well.
What you need to do - go in ISTA+ and Calculate a test plan, select the Alternator ABL, execute it (select Function Test), the procedure will request you to put all the major electrical consumers on, then it will automatically give some rpm to the engine while performing measurements then end this, and clear the errors, and this error is gone.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

rghelase2001 said:


> ...


worked . Thanks 

hmm, I was flashing NBT, and it just failed at 93% of loading coremediaconnNav, and cant connect to car or lock the car anymore. how to get out of the transaction mode and restart nbt?
-shall I unconnect the battery to get ouf the bluescren in nbt and allow the engine start?


```
eprocessor id="pr_1" cause="warn_2,excep_2" status="FinishedWithWarnings" name="Reset: ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63" startTime="20180610-105711.503" endTime="20180610-105715.722">
            <MCDDiagServiceEvent timestamp="20180610-105713.612" id="warn_2">
                <MsgId>1685</MsgId>
                <PSdZEventType>DIAGSERVICE</PSdZEventType>
                <PackageName>com.bmw.prodias.execution.primitives.mcd</PackageName>
                <ClassName>MultipleEcuJob</ClassName>
                <MCDResponseType>TIMEOUT</MCDResponseType>
                <JobName>com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.reset.MCD3_ResetECU</JobName>
                <ServiceName>RDBI_FTP - ReadDataByIdentifier FlashTimingParameter</ServiceName>
                ******Name>HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET_63*******Name>
                <Description>error: timeout</Description>
                <ErrorId>84900</ErrorId>
                <ErrorName>error: timeout</ErrorName>
            </MCDDiagServiceEvent>


<preprocessor id="pr_2" status="Finished" name="DelayedReset" startTime="20180610-105715.722" endTime="20180610-105715.722"/>
        <preprocessor id="pr_3" cause="excep_3" status="FinishedWithWarnings" name="DeactivateProgrammingMode" startTime="20180610-111145.864" endTime="20180610-111145.864">
            <Throwable id="excep_3" timestamp="20180610-105846.757">
                <MsgId>2130759743</MsgId>
                <MsgText>negative response error: 
 code: the result contains an error
 description: Service RDBI_ADS has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=53311][ErrorCodeDescription=Module offline][VendorCode=20039][VendorCodeDescription=connect failed, reconnectCounter= 1, firstStart= 18-06-10 10:58:37,703, reconnectWaitPeriod= 1000, maxReconnectTime= 10000]
 severity: ERROR
```
//edit, I was able to connect to the car and lock the car. but the NBT is not able to start flash swfl files again. still restarting and not running the flash process. it stops at 0%


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

ok. I have start esys again, and check only swdeploy, everything was deployed succesfully. NBT is running now. But I cant do cddeploy, neither inject the cafd file manualy .. why??


```
18-06-10 12:56:43,188 [ERROR] [CodingTask - vin:WBA5K310xxxx - ecu:HU_NBT - da:0x63] com.bmw.psdz.tasks.base.TaskStep: problem while executing tal [ParallelTask-7]
SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu ECUId:HU_NBT_0x63. Excpected (relevant process classes only): [swfl_0000127d-003_013_001, flsl_00001276-003_013_001, swfl_000021d2-003_013_001, ibad_00001f8a-003_013_001, swfl_00001282-003_013_001, ibad_00001278-003_013_001, swfl_0000127f-003_013_001, swfl_0000127e-003_013_001, swfl_00001fab-003_013_001, ibad_00001277-003_013_001, btld_00001275-003_013_001, swfl_00002219-003_013_001, hwel_00001295-001_021_021, ibad_00001f89-003_013_001, swfl_00001280-003_013_001, swfl_00001e6b-003_013_001, swfl_00001281-003_013_001], Actual (relevant process classes only): [btld_00001275-003_013_001, swfl_00001e6b-003_013_001, swfl_00001fab-003_013_001, swfl_000021d2-003_013_001, swfl_00001280-003_013_001, swfl_0000127d-003_013_001, swfl_0000127e-003_013_001, swfl_0000127f-003_013_001, swfl_00002219-003_013_001, swfl_00001281-003_013_001, swfl_00001282-003_013_001, ibad_00001278-002_017_007, ibad_00001277-002_017_007, ibad_00001f89-002_017_007, ibad_00001f8a-002_017_007, flsl_00001276-003_013_001, hwel_00001295-001_021_021], Missing SGBMID(s): [ibad_00001f8a-003_013_001, ibad_00001278-003_013_001, ibad_00001277-003_013_001, ibad_00001f89-003_013_001], Surplus SGBMID(s): [ibad_00001278-002_017_007, ibad_00001277-002_017_007, ibad_00001f89-002_017_007, ibad_00001f8a-002_017_007]java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

improper I-Step Shipment


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

no no. .. problem solved...it was because the IBAdeploy was not performed... after i have flashed new manual, the cddeploy finished succesfull


----------



## Fatalix (Jul 10, 2016)

So you just forgot to click ibadeploy before executing TAL?


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

I did it for purpose, coz i had some troubles during flashing NBT. So first I did bootloader file, then swdeploy, and then cddeploy, but it recognize, that the ibadeploy was not performed, and the files are old. You can see the different versions in screenshots


----------



## uhg (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello
Can anybody help me please with some advice.

I have a problem with retrofited ASD on 320iX f30, it does not switch the sound.
ASD only works with f80, s55b30 settings. Powerclass, audiolevel can be changed, everything works. But I can't change ASD sound to 335 (n55b30) or 328 (n20b20) ASD turns off and an error appears in Rheingold on ASD 8053A5 - incorrect encoding.
I read that need to flash ASD with an earlier psdzdata version, now ASD with psdzdata 55.0. 
HWEL_00000F94_003_000_000
SWFL_0000111D_002_007_004
SWFL_000021D4_001_011_000

So I have a few questions

1) What version of psdzdata is suitable? Now I have v55, v54 will work?

2) Date manufacture of ASD - 07/13, date production of the car - 03/14. What I-step shipment I need to choose, production date of the car or production date of the asd? In Ista D - F020-14-3-502.
Do I need to change the production code typekey to typekey ('Typschlüssel') from car with asd (for example 3C17) or do I need to put 'Typschlüssel' to the original car (320iX)? Or I need to edit something else in FA (VO) . The native FA (VO) did not have ASD, because it's 320, ASD started to be installed from 328 and older. I also have retrofitted NBT. Or I just need to act according to the zkiifreak scheme - https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8737312&postcount=1

Sorry for bad english.

Thanks


----------



## dargorbr (Jul 31, 2017)

can I follow this guide to flash my car's DME or there's things that need to be done differentially?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

dargorbr said:


> can I follow this guide to flash my car's DME or there's things that need to be done differentially?


This works for all ECU's.


----------



## Ihor_k (Jun 22, 2018)

If I use E-sys to write modified FA/FP through VCM Master tab and later run ISTA/P to fully update i-step of the car, will ISTA/P use this modified FA from VCM and calculate the corresponding measures plan, or will it calculate plan basing on existing set of modules/software from SVT in the car ignoring FA from VCM? Should the modified FA/FP also be written to VCM Backup?


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

if you only want to force Esys to program some ecu acording your edited FA/FP, you dont have to write it to the car , just use the xml during TAL calculation


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ihor_k said:


> If I use E-sys to write modified FA/FP through VCM Master tab and later run ISTA/P to fully update i-step of the car, will ISTA/P use this modified FA from VCM and calculate the corresponding measures plan, or will it calculate plan basing on existing set of modules/software in the car ignoring FA from VCM? Should the modified FA/FP also be written to VCM Backup?


ISTA will use FA from car VCM.


----------



## Eraaz (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello, what are the reasons to flash my ECU ? I got a HU_CHAMP2, what new will I get ?
Thanks


----------



## Eraaz (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello, what are the reasons to flash my ECU ? I got a HU_CHAMP2, what new will I get ?
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Eraaz said:


> Hello, what are the reasons to flash my ECU ? I got a HU_CHAMP2, what new will I get ?
> Thanks


No reason. Leave it alone unless you have reason.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Eraaz said:


> Hello, what are the reasons to flash my ECU ? I got a HU_CHAMP2, what new will I get ?
> Thanks


Flashing is about fixing bugs, not adding features.


----------



## dalisman (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello all

I have question because I read all manual and posts below. But i still need to ask .
I have problem with DME/ECU old one is not working any more and i buy new one from dealer. How i can program it to car and be able to start car?
Should i focus on some specific topics ?
I have e-sys and ISTA-P (ICOM clone) ?
Car is f30 from 2012 year.


----------



## dalisman (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello all

I have question because I read all manual and posts below. But i still need to ask .
I have problem with DME/ECU old one is not working any more and i buy new one from dealer. How i can program it to car and be able to start car?
Should i focus on some specific topics ?
I have e-sys and ISTA-P (ICOM clone) ?
Car is f30 from 2012 year.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

If the DME came directly from BMW the ECU is prepared for your car (ISN is inside). So flash it onto the newest i-level, this will inject the CAFD and the VIN into the DME and everything should work. Just a simple flash for appr. 5 minutes.

If your car has a PPSK on the DME you have to inject the PPSK FSC after the flash. BMW is so nice and forgot always to include the FSC.

CU Oliver


----------



## komeil (May 19, 2017)

After flashing BMW X1 F48 ECE successfully, I couldn't get ACSM lock/activation to work.

I tried E-Sys 3.27.1 Transmitter ACSM verriegelung_schreiben and ACSM verriegelung_schreiben_new









I also tried EDIABAS 7.3.0 Tool32 ACSM4.prg steuern_verriegelung_schreiben









I checked with these different ACSM4.prg files:
1.67 MB (1,756,799 bytes)
1.53 MB (1,609,572 bytes)
1.66 MB (1,744,969 bytes)

Anybody have any idea how to lock the airbag?

---------

Note: Although BDC_GW update showed green Finished message, it reappeared in the list of ECUs needing update. I noticed this GWTB difference:









To be able to flash BDC_GW correctly, I checked gatewayTableDeploy under TAL-Processing ECU ID-Base.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

komeil said:


> I also tried EDIABAS 7.3.0 Tool32 ACSM4.prg steuern_verriegelung_schreiben
> 
> I checked with these different ACSM4.prg files:
> 1.67 MB (1,756,799 bytes)
> ...


Did you check https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=7663168


----------



## komeil (May 19, 2017)

I checked with INPA. F48's airbag SGBD is ACSM4i.









Unlike ACSM4.prg, ACSM4i.prg does not have the steuern_verriegelung_schreiben job. Using Argument Wizard, I have created steuern(ARG;VERRIEGELUNG_SG;0) job.









Here is the result:









Now, with this job done, another forum suggests after sleep fs_loeschen, is_loeschen.



> STEUERN(ARG;VERRIEGELUNG_SG;0)
> After sleep FS_LOESCHEN, IS_LOESCHEN


Now should I call *sleep_mode* job?









and then *fs_loeschen* job?









Looks like fs_loeschen takes one argument f_code perhaps for Fehlercode (error code) which I didn't pass.

and then *is_loeschen* job?


----------



## SnailedM3 (Jan 28, 2017)

I've previously used Esys to flash replacement modules for the tailgate and code a few small things. The vehicle has idle surge since I bought it and an intermittent fault code that says the exhaust cam is stuck. There is a SIB for the N55 that recommends updating the DME to correct the issue. Can I update the DME with Esys the same as I coded the other modules? It's a F25 X3.

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SnailedM3 said:


> I've previously used Esys to flash replacement modules for the tailgate and code a few small things. The vehicle has idle surge since I bought it and an intermittent fault code that says the exhaust cam is stuck. There is a SIB for the N55 that recommends updating the DME to correct the issue. Can I update the DME with Esys the same as I coded the other modules? It's a F25 X3.
> 
> Thanks


You can use E-Sys, but process is not same as you will be programming (Flashing) DME ECU, not Coding it.


----------



## komeil (May 19, 2017)

What's the correct process to lock the airbags using ACSM4i.prg after steuern(ARG;VERRIEGELUNG_SG;0)?

It is discussed in this thread, but what the original poster has concluded is vague, especially the "after sleep" part.



> STEUERN(ARG;VERRIEGELUNG_SG;0)
> After sleep FS_LOESCHEN, IS_LOESCHEN


----------



## komeil (May 19, 2017)

...and the fact that fs_loeschen takes one argument.


----------



## Dtwok335 (Mar 17, 2016)

*Some other question*

Hey guys, I know here are some Esys Greeks. 
I've finally updatet my DTC ECU on my F80.

Now I wan to know which SWFL it flashed on my car? 
Is here someone that could figure it out? 
Is it a GTS or ORI updated?

SWFL is : SWFL_00001F70_000_056_000

THANKS IN ADVANCE!:thumbup:


----------



## azikev (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi,
i want flash only my gearbox on my 525d f10 n57.
i have actually f010-10-09-522. 
can i have problems if i flash only my gearbox with the last software?
thx


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

you should be fine only with EGS. buts its recommended to do DME/DDE + EGS.


----------



## motorberserker (Mar 2, 2017)

I got the problgm of "I-Step ist not available" too.
have tried the E-Sys versions of 3.26, 3.27, 3.28, 3.30 and 3.34. The problam unfortunately remains.
Actually I successfully update the ZGW2 last year by following the this guide, however it doesn't work with the new PSDzData Full (Extracted from ISTA version 4.17.13), and all the E-Sys mentioned above.
Is there anything else I missed?

thanks an advance.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

motorberserker said:


> I got the problgm of "I-Step ist not available" too.
> have tried the E-Sys versions of 3.26, 3.27, 3.28, 3.30 and 3.34. The problam unfortunately remains.
> Actually I successfully update the ZGW2 last year by following the this guide, however it doesn't work with the new PSDzData Full (Extracted from ISTA version 4.17.13), and all the E-Sys mentioned above.
> Is there anything else I missed?
> ...


Switch bullet to "Complete Flash."


----------



## motorberserker (Mar 2, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Switch bullet to "Complete Flash."


I've tried, it still doesn't work.

I remember these two fields "I-Step (shipm.) & I-Step (target)" shoud show the version no. after reading and activing the FA, but the "I-Step (target)" could be modifed only if the Calculation Strategy is switched to "Complete Flash". However it shows "not available" no metter I switch to "Complete Flash" before or after reading th FA.


----------



## pablito_f10 (Aug 28, 2019)

Reinstall esys. Uninstall esys and his file like DATA folder etc. Remember, DATA folder needs to be deleted manually. Install esys again with psdzdata . Should help.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

motorberserker said:


> I've tried, it still doesn't work.
> 
> I remember these two fields "I-Step (shipm.) & I-Step (target)" shoud show the version no. after reading and activing the FA, but the "I-Step (target)" could be modifed only if the Calculation Strategy is switched to "Complete Flash". However it shows "not available" no metter I switch to "Complete Flash" before or after reading th FA.


Then you have something installed incorrectly. All you need are three things:
1. FA
2. SVT
3. Complete Flash
Then, you should be able to select shipment. You can even do with Psdzdata lite.


----------



## motorberserker (Mar 2, 2017)

[SOLVED]

I was fooled by myself . I forgot modified the ediabas link while testing the programming setting in ISTA/D. Now the Air-bag alert was eliminated by enabling air-bag activation in ISTA/D. However the method with E-Sys still does't work.

And now is another thing: WHY the I-Step curr. remains the same after flashing ECUs. Is there any way to update the I-Step to the version I just flashed?



> Help!
> 
> I have done the ECUs flashing, and got some weird messages.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marco_R (Jun 13, 2019)

motorberserker said:


> [SOLVED]
> 
> And now is another thing: WHY the I-Step curr. remains the same after flashing ECUs. Is there any way to update the I-Step to the version I just flashed?


Hello
At E-SYS go left to VCM, select MASTER. Read and display I-Steps. Enter the current I level in the three-part window. Then select Write I-Step.


----------



## GliderDK (Jul 31, 2016)

*Problem during HTTP softwareupdate occurred*

HI,

Today I started total car flash, finished in 1h09m. 2 ECU fails, HU-NBT and HC2.

I tried to single flash HU-NBT, but it keeps failing, with the following error.

Car: F31 - Shipment I level F20-12-07-533 - Full external power to battery

E-SYS 3.33.4 with new PSDZDATA Full

Anybody having idea to move forward?

Br 
Jesper

[] prepareTALExecution started [PROGRESS]
[] prepareTALExecution finished [PROGRESS]
[] prepareVehicleForFlash started [PROGRESS]
MCDDiagService<id=20600, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_PrepareVehicleForFlash, service=CC, description=error: negative response : conditionsNotCorrect, link=#RtGen_MultipleEcuJob_LogicalLink> [DIAGSERVICE]
MCDDiagService<id=38000, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_PrepareVehicleForFlash, service=RC_CPPC, description=ECU signaled that any ProgrammingPreCondition not fullfilled, but no further details provided from ECU!, link=HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET> [DIAGSERVICE]
[] prepareVehicleForFlash finished [PROGRES

[] job failed with negative response error: 
code: Problem during HTTP softwareupdate occurred! Update failed
description: Errorstatus: UPDATE_ERROR; Errorcode HTTP-Server: 0; LinkName: HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET_63
severity: ERROR
[THROWABLE]
[HU_NBT - 63 - swfl_0000127d-003_003_001] Transaction type: swDeploy; Message: TA finished [TRANSACTION]
[HU_NBT - 63] There was an error during TAL execution, please check the log files. [WARN]
[HU_NBT - 63] - [Exception - HU_NBT - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
code: Problem during HTTP softwareupdate occurred! Update failed
description: Errorstatus: UPDATE_ERROR; Errorcode HTTP-Server: 0; LinkName: HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET_63
severity: ERROR

[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUFlash started [PROGRESS]
[HU_NBT - 63] finalizeECUFlash finished [PROGRESS]
[] There was an error, please check the log files. [WARN]
[] - [Exception - HU_NBT - 63] job failed with negative response error: 
code: Problem during HTTP softwareupdate occurred! Update failed
description: Errorstatus: UPDATE_ERROR; Errorcode HTTP-Server: 0; LinkName: HU_NBT_63_ETHERNET_63
severity: ERROR


----------



## tafikhulafa (Apr 9, 2018)

GliderDK said:


> HI,
> 
> Today I started total car flash, finished in 1h09m. 2 ECU fails, HU-NBT and HC2.
> 
> ...


Try connect to your car by using URL instead of using VIN.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekbed (Jul 22, 2019)

I'm looking for psdzdata 63.3.003 Full....does anyone have a MEGA link to it.
I'm replacing REM in 2014 428ix.
Any help would be appreciated!!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Derekbed said:


> I'm looking for psdzdata 63.3.003 Full....does anyone have a MEGA link to it.
> I'm replacing REM in 2014 428ix.
> Any help would be appreciated!!
> Thanks in advance.


Old psdzdata versions are not maintained. Why can't you just flash REM with latest 4.19.30 psdzdata?


----------



## Derekbed (Jul 22, 2019)

Thank you for your reply...would you have a link for the download?


----------



## GliderDK (Jul 31, 2016)

UPDATE:

After lot's of Google, I tried with different IP but ended up with normal IP from yellow cable and PC

Then progress started on HU-NBT. Update was running for 50 hours, before a forced break, and then 28 hours for last run!! BUT everything works, that also goes for my stored music and service history.

Last issue was blinking airbag and no contact/error when trying to flash HC2. I was lost,... but tried to choose I level step lower/older. Whooo that suddenly works, and in 5 minutes it was done and all 22 ECU has now been flashed.

Going into ISTA and deleting all faults and last but not least, activating airbag or more correct, taking it out of service mode.

So now, there are no more errors and tomorrow, I will try to code some features - the reason why I starting my flash project. 

Thanks 

J


----------



## chapultepec (Apr 29, 2015)

Would you recommend flashing KOMBI and HU-H with ESYS when the update failed repeatingly with ISTA+? 

I mean, are there any differences in how these two systems flash?

I'am trying to update my NBTevo5 with newer firmware in order to get CarPlay running.

Readout from ISTA+ attached.

Thanks for any advise


----------



## chapultepec (Apr 29, 2015)

Double post


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all,

I want to re-flash the HKFM_LS module on my 535i F10. The reason behind it is that want to activate the trunk close function from a fob and there's no CAFD file under the HKFM in E-SYS. I'm running E-SYS 3.33.4 64-bit with full PSdZData v.4.21.12 and I have unsuccessfully tried to inject the CAFD file with the following error.

I have followed the flashing tutorial provided in this thread but for some reason a lot of modules, including the HKFM, are greyed out (pic attached).

Do you guys know the reason behind this? Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

cdDeploy isn't greyed out or I'm blind. 

But I fear you will have no luck with this "flash". Your CAFD is not gone with the wind, it's dislayed as UNKWN in the SVT. When you know try to flash the HKFM only with a cdDeploy the result will be an SVK-error due to incorrect expected SGBMids. Her you have to maipulate the TAL a little bit and you can get it solved.

CU Oliver


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Mar 20, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. No you're not blind, what I meant is the online tutorials state that apart from the "cdDeploy", I also need to check the "blFlash" and "swDeploy" boxes  

I'll give it a try tomorrow and try to proceed from there.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kniaugaudiskis said:


> Thank you for your reply. No you're not blind, what I meant is the online tutorials state that apart from the "cdDeploy", I also need to check the "blFlash" and "swDeploy" boxes
> 
> I'll give it a try tomorrow and try to proceed from there.


Older E-Sys versions allow one to check TAL boxes that were not actually applicable, and they were checked just in case there were applicable, whereas new E-Sys versions are smart enough to Grey out the inapplicable boxes.


----------



## kniaugaudiskis (Mar 20, 2017)

milkyway said:


> When you know try to flash the HKFM only with a cdDeploy the result will be an SVK-error due to incorrect expected SGBMids. Her you have to maipulate the TAL a little bit and you can get it solved.
> 
> CU Oliver


Yes, you are right. I was able to successfully flash the module after deleting the HKFM_LS's expectedSGBMIDs entries in the generated TAL file. Now the HKFM_LS module is back in shape and the trunk can be closed from a fob and driver's footwell botton. :thumbup:

Interesting thing is that it took something like an hour before these two features came into effect after coding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Unspec said:


> Hey Shawn, when injecting CAFD, what do I do if I see multiple options, both containing CAFD's? Just select the highest number CAFD irrelevant of which folder it came from, in this case, 13-03-505?


Start with Bottom, newest one. If that fails to inject and encode, try 2nd newest one, and so on till hopefully one works. As shown, while you have many different I-Steps shown, there is only 2 different CAFD choices.


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Start with Bottom, newest one. If that fails to inject and encode, try 2nd newest one, and so on till hopefully one works. As shown, while you have many different I-Steps shown, there is only 2 different CAFD choices.


Sorry, when you say "Start with bottom, newest one", do you mean SWFL_00000370_001_006_000?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Unspec said:


> Sorry, when you say "Start with bottom, newest one", do you mean SWFL_00000370_001_006_000?


Yes.


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes.


If I've already injected a CAFD, can I just inject another one over it with no issues?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Unspec said:


> If I've already injected a CAFD, can I just inject another one over it with no issues?


Yes, although if you already Injected CAFD and Encoded ECU, I have no idea what it is you are doing now.


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, although if you already Injected CAFD and Encoded ECU, I have no idea what it is you are doing now.


Being paranoid about doing something wrong lol, and learning for the future. In the end, as long as I managed to inject one, does it really matter which one I injected?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Unspec said:


> Being paranoid about doing something wrong lol, and learning for the future. In the end, as long as I managed to inject one, does it really matter which one I injected?


No, so long as it has CAFD and is encoded.


----------



## Caltown Guy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Shawn, apologies if this is not the right place for this post 

I have MY14 (Prod. May 13) F06 650i, I would like to flash EGS with Alpina flash, I hear the gearbox will behave much better with Alpina SW. I have Esys 3.31.0 and Pzdata 4.15.31, Enet cable.

I may need newer Pzdata so I would appreciate a link for that. Is there a guide or a thread that can guide me through the process?

I appreciate your support


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Caltown Guy said:


> Hi Shawn, apologies if this is not the right place for this post
> 
> I have MY14 (Prod. May 13) F06 650i, I would like to flash EGS with Alpina flash, I hear the gearbox will behave much better with Alpina SW. I have Esys 3.31.0 and Pzdata 4.15.31, Enet cable.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## smht_62 (Apr 27, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> I think that is only a 50 Amps Peak for Starting, and is either 2 or 10 Amp Continuous. The Schumacher INC-700A is 50 Amps continuous.
> 
> If you want, you can jump your car to another car with motor running, and avoid using a charger at all.


Thank you @shawnsheridan because of all my noob questions in this forum and all your answers.

I have F26 X4 2017 and want to update all ECUs to the newer version all together.
Also have an Peugeot 206, can I jump my F26 to flash ECUs to this car while its motor is running without any worry?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smht_62 said:


> Thank you @shawnsheridan because of all my noob questions in this forum and all your answers.
> 
> I have F26 X4 2017 and want to update all ECUs to the newer version all together.
> Also have an Peugeot 206, can I jump my F26 to flash ECUs to this car while its motor is running without any worry?
> ...


In lieu of Charger, you can jump car to another car with it's motor running.


----------



## smht_62 (Apr 27, 2018)

I finally go to flash my car. But when I want to select i-step shipment both of them are in gray scale and noted not available. I was downloaded psdzdata full and follow all commands. And in connect page I have two versions of F25.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smht_62 said:


> I finally go to flash my car. But when I want to select i-step shipment both of them are in gray scale and noted not available. I was downloaded psdzdata full and follow all commands. And in connect page I have two versions of F25.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher.


----------



## smht_62 (Apr 27, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Injecting CAFD (Detect CAF for SWE) and Flashing ECU's with >= v.4.17.20 PSdZData requires using newer E-Sys 3.30.0 or higher.


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## smht_62 (Apr 27, 2018)

I downloaded E-sys 3.33.4 and it worked, but at the end I get this error "a VCM-update after a TAL-execution is not possible without a proper fa" and "FA must not be null when trying to execute a TAL containing coding transactions"
So I unchecked both VCM and MSM update options.
But get "FA must not be null when trying to execute a TAL containing coding transactions" error.
The changes I made to my car before are: 1- activate SLA (8th) with SLI and the installer write modified FO to my car & 2- Activate Apple carplay with .bin files.
What should I do now?
And I also want to update VCM with TAL process.
And in descriptions of E-sys 3.33.4 writes "External Transmitter (to clear DTC) does not work" this means I can't lock airbag after flash ACSM with this version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smht_62 said:


> I downloaded E-sys 3.33.4 and it worked, but at the end I get this error "a VCM-update after a TAL-execution is not possible without a proper fa" and "FA must not be null when trying to execute a TAL containing coding transactions"
> So I unchecked both VCM and MSM update options.
> But get "FA must not be null when trying to execute a TAL containing coding transactions" error.
> The changes I made to my car before are: 1- activate SLA (8th) with SLI and the installer write modified FO to my car & 2- Activate Apple carplay with .bin files.
> ...


FA Null is VIN issue. You must select "Vin from FA", then hit Read FA, and then Execute TAL.

Do exact steps as follows:

1) Read FA
2) Select Read VIN our of FA & "Read VIN"
3) Then do all of the ECU Selects - blflash...
4) Do the Check Software
5) Then select the "Read VIN out of FA" which greys out the "Enter VIN"
6) Then do the Start...

Lock ACSM with Tool32.


----------



## smht_62 (Apr 27, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> FA Null is VIN issue. You must select "Vin from FA", then hit Read FA, and then Execute TAL.
> 
> Do exact steps as follows:
> 
> ...


Thanks you very much. :thumbup:
I finally do all the ECUs update firmware but at first attempt cdDeploy for ICAM, KAFAS2, PMA2 get error and result permanent errors on ISTA+
But after try again these 3 ecus updated and no errors found in ISTA+ after delete faut memory.
Is that ok?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smht_62 said:


> Thanks you very much. :thumbup:
> I finally do all the ECUs update firmware but at first attempt cdDeploy for ICAM, KAFAS2, PMA2 get error and result permanent errors on ISTA+
> But after try again these 3 ecus updated and no errors found in ISTA+ after delete faut memory.
> Is that ok?


Yes.


----------



## smht_62 (Apr 27, 2018)

In SVT_soll I have these 2 blue in HU_NBT2 unit.
What are these? And why they are in blue, not black like others?
Should I have to reflash this unit?
And may these cause any problem?
I don't have any fault memory.
Thanks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smht_62 said:


> In SVT_soll I have these 2 blue in HU_NBT2 unit.
> What are these? And why they are in blue, not black like others?
> Should I have to reflash this unit?
> And may these cause any problem?
> ...


Nothing to do. One is Navigation and ther other is Gracenote. These are not updated by Programming.


----------



## smht_62 (Apr 27, 2018)

One more question

When update HU_NBT the TTS (or TSS) progress not complete like others and stays on 0% till the end of HU update.
But the others before or after it grows up to 100%.
Why this happened?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

smht_62 said:


> One more question
> 
> When update HU_NBT the TTS (or TSS) progress not complete like others and stays on 0% till the end of HU update.
> But the others before or after it grows up to 100%.
> Why this happened?


No idea what you are referring to. If Flash finished without errors though, quit worrying abut it.


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, so long as it has CAFD and is encoded.


If the CAFD can get injected but throws errors when trying to VO code it, does that mean I should try a different one? The SZL I tried initially had a bad steering angle sensor, so this is a different one. Getting a "cdDeploy FinishedWithError cafd NotExecutable" when trying to VO code it. The strange thing is, it looks like the VO code changes worked because paddles switches etc are all working as intended. Just throwing that error whenever I try to VO code.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Unspec said:


> If the CAFD can get injected but throws errors when trying to VO code it, does that mean I should try a different one? The SZL I tried initially had a bad steering angle sensor, so this is a different one. Getting a "cdDeploy FinishedWithError cafd NotExecutable" when trying to VO code it. The strange thing is, it looks like the VO code changes worked because paddles switches etc are all working as intended. Just throwing that error whenever I try to VO code.


Does ECU retain its CAFD, or ot falis VO Coding, and ECU CAFD doe not stay in ECU?

Is FA original unmodified FA?


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Does ECU retain its CAFD, or ot falis VO Coding, and ECU CAFD doe not stay in ECU?
> 
> Is FA original unmodified FA?


FA is not modified. CAFD remains. I actually used 3.27 (was using 3.33 to inject and VO code) and it VO coded just fine. Not really sure why, maybe due to the esys version?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Unspec said:


> FA is not modified. CAFD remains. I actually used 3.27 (was using 3.33 to inject and VO code) and it VO coded just fine. Not really sure why, maybe due to the esys version?


I'm lost.

First it was "Just throwing that error whenever I try to VO code"

And now it is "it VO coded just fine.

Which is it? :dunno:

Maybe error is FDL Coding, not VO Coding?


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> I'm lost.
> 
> First it was "Just throwing that error whenever I try to VO code"
> 
> ...


Sorry wasn't too clear. Yesterday I injected cafd and tried to VO code with esys 3.33. Gave me that error, but the module seemed to actually take the changes (paddles weren't working initially, and after the "failed" VO it was).

Today I decided to try to VO code again but with 3.27. No errors or issues with this attempt. So I'm not sure if the error was just a fluke, or possibly related to the esys version I used. This is all with the latest psdz full.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Unspec said:


> Sorry wasn't too clear. Yesterday I injected cafd and tried to VO code with esys 3.33. Gave me that error, but the module seemed to actually take the changes (paddles weren't working initially, and after the "failed" VO it was).
> 
> Today I decided to try to VO code again but with 3.27. No errors or issues with this attempt. So I'm not sure if the error was just a fluke, or possibly related to the esys version I used. This is all with the latest psdz full.


If it VO Coded today without error, your are good to go.


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> If it VO Coded today without error, your are good to go.


Sounds good! Just for reference, VO coding doesn't need any special launchers or anything right? Only FDL coding needs that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Unspec said:


> Sounds good! Just for reference, VO coding doesn't need any special launchers or anything right? Only FDL coding needs that?


Correct.


----------



## Unspec (May 25, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Correct.


Sorry, final question unrelated to VO coding. When I was following the guide, blFlash and ibaDeploy were grayed out for the module I wanted to flash. Is this normal?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Unspec said:


> Sorry, final question unrelated to VO coding. When I was following the guide, blFlash and ibaDeploy were grayed out for the module I wanted to flash. Is this normal?


Yes. ibaDeploy is for Head Unit only, and SZL apparently does not have a new Bootloader.


----------



## gylopl (Nov 8, 2019)

I have question. From what I read there is possibility to update/flash i-level via E-sys and via ISTA. 
1 ) So what are advantages and disadvantages of both ways? 
2 ) E-sys is original BMW software? 
I have enet cable and ICOM Next A. I already done some modification in my bmw(added rear camera and some FDL coding).


----------



## gylopl (Nov 8, 2019)

I have question. From what I read there is possibility to update/flash i-level via E-sys and via ISTA. 
1 ) So what are advantages and disadvantages of both ways? 
2 ) E-sys is original BMW software? 
I have enet cable and ICOM Next A. I already done some modification in my bmw(added rear camera and some FDL coding).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gylopl said:


> I have question. From what I read there is possibility to update/flash i-level via E-sys and via ISTA.
> 1 ) So what are advantages and disadvantages of both ways?
> 2 ) E-sys is original BMW software?
> I have enet cable and ICOM Next A. I already done some modification in my bmw(added rear camera and some FDL coding).


I don't particularly find either one to be any more advantageous or disadvantageous than the other. Typically though, ISTA requires ICOM and Programming of entire vehicle, whereas E-Sys you can use ENET Cable, and pick off single ECU to flash.


----------



## whatstevedid (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm looking to update my Mini Clubman F54's NBTEVO unit to the latest version (F056-20-07-520) - I've got esys, enet cable and the latest psdzdata_full. What I don't have access to is an external power supply. Is it possible to flash the specific ECUs to get my NBTEVO headunit updated without one, maybe with the engine running? Sorry for the noob question, this is new to me.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

whatstevedid said:


> I'm looking to update my Mini Clubman F54's NBTEVO unit to the latest version (F056-20-07-520) - I've got esys, enet cable and the latest psdzdata_full. What I don't have access to is an external power supply. Is it possible to flash the specific ECUs to get my NBTEVO headunit updated without one, maybe with the engine running? Sorry for the noob question, this is new to me.


You cannot run motor. You can jump car to another car with its motor running.


----------



## mickey0624 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

If my MINI F56 headunit (NBT-EVO) has the old version (17-11) and I want to upgrade/flash to newer version (20-07) without OBAR connection is it possible?
Because I didn't have OBAR connector on my MINI F56.

Thanks


----------



## mickey0624 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

If my MINI F56 headunit (NBT-EVO) has the old version (17-11) and I want to upgrade/flash to newer version (20-07) without OBAR connection is it possible?
Because I didn't have OBAR connector on my MINI F56.

Thanks


----------



## efodela (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Will flashing the airbag module get rid of crash error after airbags are replaced? 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## whatstevedid (Sep 16, 2019)

Elthox said:


> Very strange does not automatically retrieve newer versions. Not encountered before this mistery.


If you give it a go and get it working, could you let me know what CAFD values you get it working with by any chance?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

whatstevedid said:


> If you give it a go and get it working, could you let me know what CAFD values you get it working with by any chance?


CAFD values to get what working? If you mean full screen, it is not codeable. It requires patch and hidden config file modification.


----------



## whatstevedid (Sep 16, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> CAFD values to get what working? If you mean full screen, it is not codeable. It requires patch and hidden config file modification.


CAFD values for the edited TAL. For example:

< processClass>CAFD</processClass>

< id>00001EF6</id>

< mainVersion>006</mainVersion>

< subVersion>050</subVersion>

< patchVersion>004</patchVersion>

< /sgbmid>

Understand that I should be able to 'Detect CAF for SWE' if it fails when flashing, but with my limited experience it would be good to get it right when flashing


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

whatstevedid said:


> CAFD values for the edited TAL. For example:
> 
> < processClass>CAFD</processClass>
> 
> ...


Yes, that's correct. Do same for BTLD, SWFL, and IBA.


----------



## hc1001 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello,
Looking for help. Im a complete noob with esys. I have a 2/2016 F80 M3. I followed the guide and flashed v4.24.21. I used complete flash and got errors at the end. Looks like HU_NBT2 didnt flash successfully i think. The logs say to "repeat job", i didnt repeat. After the flashing was complete, i opened up ISTA and tried to erase fault codes but it was greyed out. An ECU was also blue which means "ECU with programming abort". I forget which one, probably HU_NBT2? It started raining and i had to pack everything, at least it didnt start in the middle of flashing. 

Could someone help me with my next course of action? Do i repeat the same process except instead of all ECUs checked off, i only select HU_NBT2 along with blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy for that row?
If its successful, will ISTA let me clear faults now that the ECU isnt in program abort?

Attached log file.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hc1001 said:


> ...Could someone help me with my next course of action? Do i repeat the same process except instead of all ECUs checked off, i only select HU_NBT2 along with blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy for that row?
> If its successful, will ISTA let me clear faults now that the ECU isnt in program abort?
> 
> Attached log file.
> Thanks for any help.


I suspect you need a DHCP Server Application like TFTP on PC for flashing NBT2.

http://tftpd32.jounin.net/


----------



## hc1001 (Jul 23, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I suspect you need a DHCP Server Application like TFTP on PC for flashing NBT2.
> 
> http://tftpd32.jounin.net/


I'll try the guide way first with only HU_NBT2 checked off. If that doesnt work, ill run the DHCP app. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## hc1001 (Jul 23, 2014)

Update on my situation:
I followed the guide again and the HU_NBT2 ECU was the only option left. It was successful this time. 

I had a greyed out delete faults button in ISTA because it was still doing operations in the background. Had to wait around 10 minutes for it to finish and then i was able to delete all faults and lock airbags. I did not have transport mode enabled.

Thanks Shawn for everything!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hc1001 said:


> Update on my situation:
> I followed the guide again and the HU_NBT2 ECU was the only option left. It was successful this time.
> 
> I had a greyed out delete faults button in ISTA because it was still doing operations in the background. Had to wait around 10 minutes for it to finish and then i was able to delete all faults and lock airbags. I did not have transport mode enabled.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## whatstevedid (Sep 16, 2019)

Just to give you an update on my car, I managed to successfully flash the headunit to 007.020.010 successfully using a modified TAL. It did need CAFD detecting and coding afterwards, but otherwise all good. Full screen Carplay patch now working really nicely in my Mini Clubman:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

whatstevedid said:


> Just to give you an update on my car, I managed to successfully flash the headunit to 007.020.010 successfully using a modified TAL. It did need CAFD detecting and coding afterwards, but otherwise all good. Full screen Carplay patch now working really nicely in my Mini Clubman...


:thumbup:


----------



## whatstevedid (Sep 16, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> whatstevedid said:
> 
> 
> > Just to give you an update on my car, I managed to successfully flash the headunit to 007.020.010 successfully using a modified TAL. It did need CAFD detecting and coding afterwards, but otherwise all good. Full screen Carplay patch now working really nicely in my Mini Clubman...


Thanks for your help over the last few days mate, much appreciated.


----------



## mickey0624 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi Shawn,

Have you seen this? when using feature installer on Windows 10.
The .net has already installed in my Windows 10 come with Windows Update, which I think is .net 4.8


----------



## mickey0624 (Jan 8, 2020)

solved


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mickey0624 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Have you seen this? when using feature installer on Windows 10.
> The .net has already installed in my Windows 10 come with Windows Update, which I think is .net 4.8


This has nothing to do with Thread subject of ECU Flashing. :tsk:

Yes. Just hit Continue. You should ask Developer about it though.


----------



## yalozo (Feb 24, 2020)

*ICAM2 flash problem*

Hi everyone, I trying to retrofit ICAM2 in my F55 MINI which came with factory PDC and retrofitted NBT.

After hardware install, I see ICAM2 in ECU list, inject CAFD, code PDC and NBT with 3AG option, but still have no cam picture on display. Rheingold showing D414B4 error (CAM can not communicate with PDC).
So I try to update the ICAM to latest i - level.

But ICAM flashing always fail on second swfl update with error: "P2 timeout on Service RC_EM_IE has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=58640]"

Boot and first swfl flash was successful.

Now ICAM2 has UNKN_0000000..

I tried different versions of Esys (3.27, 3.33.4) on different laptops and other psdzdata. I always have the same result. Only the second SWFL can't be flashed. BTLD and first SWFL always flashed successfully. Why?

Any help will be greatly appreciated! Big thanx!


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

yalozo said:


> Hi everyone, I trying to retrofit ICAM2 in my F55 MINI which came with factory PDC and retrofitted NBT.
> 
> After hardware install, I see ICAM2 in ECU list, inject CAFD, code PDC and NBT with 3AG option, but still have no cam picture on display. Rheingold showing D414B4 error (CAM can not communicate with PDC).
> So I try to update the ICAM to latest i - level.
> ...


Are you sure ICAM2 is the correct camera for your car ? Is it NBT or NBT2 you have retrofitted ? I am not sure if any NBT cars has used ICAM2 and not TRSVC unit for rear view camera.

Are your retrofits with the correct HW for your car, or have you mixed non-supported HW with your existing ?

/Weebyx


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

yalozo said:


> Hi everyone, I trying to retrofit ICAM2 in my F55 MINI which came with factory PDC and retrofitted NBT.
> 
> After hardware install, I see ICAM2 in ECU list, inject CAFD, code PDC and NBT with 3AG option, but still have no cam picture on display. Rheingold showing D414B4 error (CAM can not communicate with PDC).
> So I try to update the ICAM to latest i - level.
> ...


PM me:bigpimp:


----------



## yalozo (Feb 24, 2020)

weebyx said:


> Are you sure ICAM2 is the correct camera for your car ? Is it NBT or NBT2 you have retrofitted ? I am not sure if any NBT cars has used ICAM2 and not TRSVC unit for rear view camera.
> 
> Are your retrofits with the correct HW for your car, or have you mixed non-supported HW with your existing ?
> 
> /Weebyx


Yes, F55 MINI use only ICAM2 camera with both NBT and NBT2. I retrofited with NBT. All HW is black after TAL calculation, so I think that everything is correct with hardware.

It seems that esys cannot erase the second SWFL:
_>From Esys logs: RoutineControl EraseMemory IndicatedErasing, description=error: timeout_

Could this be due to a bad ICAM2 module? I bought a used camera..


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

yalozo said:


> Yes, F55 MINI use only ICAM2 camera with both NBT and NBT2. I retrofited with NBT. All HW is black after TAL calculation, so I think that everything is correct with hardware.
> 
> It seems that esys cannot erase the second SWFL:
> _>From Esys logs: RoutineControl EraseMemory IndicatedErasing, description=error: timeout_
> ...


Hmm, and the TAL calculation shows the HWEL like the camera you have bought ?

If the camera is the correct version, then it is weird, could be defect HW, have you tried to just flash bootloader and see if that succeeds ? Your ignition is on with good powersupply or charged battery ?

There are some google hits if you google "RoutineControl EraseMemory IndicatedErasing, description=error" You can try to look through those and see if that gives you an idea on stuff to try.

/Weebyx


----------



## yalozo (Feb 24, 2020)

weebyx said:


> Hmm, and the TAL calculation shows the HWEL like the camera you have bought ?


Yes.


weebyx said:


> If the camera is the correct version, then it is weird, could be defect HW, have you tried to just flash bootloader and see if that succeeds ? Your ignition is on with good powersupply or charged battery ?


i tried different psdzdata versions. Bootloader and first SWFL always flashing successfully. Only the second SWFL can't be flashed. So I think it exclude ICAM wiring problems. I used 100amp power supply.



weebyx said:


> There are some google hits if you google "RoutineControl EraseMemory IndicatedErasing, description=error" You can try to look through those and see if that gives you an idea on stuff to try.
> /Weebyx


Over the weekend, I completely upgraded all car ECUs without any problems. Now I just have to try to install another ICAM to exclude hardware problems.


----------



## garethrn (Nov 1, 2016)

My F30 doesn't currently have an owners manual as all modules/ECU's were flashed without IBAdeploy checked. To get the owners manual would iI have to re-flash every ECU with IBAdeploy selected or could I just flash HU_NBT? Also, could I select/check only IBAdeploy option and not the rest e.g. SWdeploy, CDdeploy, BLFlash?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

garethrn said:


> My F30 doesn't currently have an owners manual as all modules/ECU's were flashed without IBAdeploy checked. To get the owners manual would iI have to re-flash every ECU with IBAdeploy selected or could I just flash HU_NBT? Also, could I select/check only IBAdeploy option and not the rest e.g. SWdeploy, CDdeploy, BLFlash?


Just flash Head Unit with ibaDeploy.


----------



## garethrn (Nov 1, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just flash Head Unit with ibaDeploy.


Many thanks Shawn. Long time no speak!


----------



## Darkstar79 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi i have a question regarding caf on my car icmql is 00000052 and on that bmw ecu id cheat sheet v53.0 is 0000067b also on another through ista+ 4.13.31 i found both of them so what's the catch can i update/flash icmql to 0000067 or must stay to 00000052 my bmw is F10 530d prod date 10/10
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Darkstar79 said:


> Hi i have a question regarding caf on my car icmql is 00000052 and on that bmw ecu id cheat sheet v53.0 is 0000067b also on another through ista+ 4.13.31 i found both of them so what's the catch can i update/flash icmql to 0000067 or must stay to 00000052 my bmw is F10 530d prod date 10/10
> Thanks


It depends on the ECU firmware. Try and inject different CAFD and see if it works. It either works or not, but you won't hurt it.


----------



## Darkstar79 (Oct 13, 2020)

Yeah i understand, i also have 4 more diff cafs like newer then mine, for frm etc, I'm trying to figure out some annoying things like i coded sport display not moving no number my friend have exactly same bmw just diff color and he has working sport, and i have much more equipment than him i think from full i`m lacking nivi, that self parking thing i have 360 with side cameras in bumpers, and that trunk closing on button, i got eco pro with 07/12 but cant select also car is grey no blue like on your car on cic, so i`m trying to figure out that annoying things, why 2 bmw`s same specs i mean engine same prod date one is working sport mine wont its not sensor thing for sure its something else also he`s stock on i-level mine is i think last one 2020 i think it was f10-020-...cant recall but i flash all ecus with ista latest with icom
Thanks Shawn


----------



## ekka1993 (Oct 19, 2020)

hello i have a question in my car the headunit/cic/cid. one day it reseted it self to factory firmware. all functions is gone, cant se service menu, cant se parking sensors, cant se tier pressur sensor. And like 1 week after it was can to normal. and i turn off the car again, and it all was gone again. I had this problem for like 3 months now. Is it the cic headunit that is corrupt? or will it work with just a reflash with e-sys for the hu_cic and all that unit ? any tips please


----------



## Darkstar79 (Oct 13, 2020)

ekka1993 said:


> hello i have a question in my car the headunit/cic/cid. one day it reseted it self to factory firmware. all functions is gone, cant se service menu, cant se parking sensors, cant se tier pressur sensor. And like 1 week after it was can to normal. and i turn off the car again, and it all was gone again. I had this problem for like 3 months now. Is it the cic headunit that is corrupt? or will it work with just a reflash with e-sys for the hu_cic and all that unit ? any tips please


Try to reflash, i had similar problem, my HU was always in boot loop sometimes will work like 10min but most time reseting, sorted out with ista flash, also possibility of hardware problem if that doesn't work out


----------



## Darkstar79 (Oct 13, 2020)

BTW anyone ever tried to get that sports dials to work on cars that just show dials and dont move, i`ve got yesterday change kw/hp etc and to stay, before that it was just line there, my friend with same care and same engine had no problem with that, ok it`s f11 mine f10 and he have that 6WA instrument cluster mine is normal doesn't have lcd screen whole bottom length , also he doesn't have S609 navigation proffesional but some lower version, seen somwere guy got those with upgrade to NBT before that same as mine, but that is strange so its not hardware relation i mean sensors on engine etc, but something else..


----------



## ekka1993 (Oct 19, 2020)

Darkstar79 said:


> Try to reflash, i had similar problem, my HU was always in boot loop sometimes will work like 10min but most time reseting, sorted out with ista flash, also possibility of hardware problem if that doesn't work out


You did the reflash with ista not e-sys ? Did you just flash the hu_cic with ista or did you do a complete flash for everything?


----------



## Darkstar79 (Oct 13, 2020)

complete flash with ista because ther was some error with amplifier and i raised i-level becasue it was from factory never flashed since factory


----------



## ekka1993 (Oct 19, 2020)

Okej, someone here that just flashed the headunit with e-sys. What do I need to check for just flashing head unit with all software and firmware and that ?


----------



## Darkstar79 (Oct 13, 2020)

Read this


----------



## ekka1993 (Oct 19, 2020)

Darkstar79 said:


> Read this


Is this only for hu_cic / head unit ?


----------



## Darkstar79 (Oct 13, 2020)

You have explanation on bottom 
On ID Base Row for HU_CIC, CMB_MEDIA, KOMBI and ZGW check the boxes in blFlash, swDeploy, 
cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy (please see Appendix C) columns


----------



## danthe88 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hi guys, I need some help with flashing... 
I have downloaded e-sys 3.30.1 (tried 3.27 but I-step shipment and target were greyed out on this version), and v.4.24.12_PSdZData_Full.
I have done everything according to instruction pdf from this topic... I-Step (current and last) is F025-17-07-504, while shipment is F025-14-03-503.
So, I have read and saved all files SVT_ist, SVT_soll, SVT_tal, selected Shippment ver F025-14-03-503, Target F025-20-07-520.
After that, on the TAL-Processing screen, I have only 6 ECUs (ACSM,CAS,DME,FZD,KAFAS2,TCB). I have tried and successfully flashed TCB to the new version. 
I want to flash HU-NBT (ibadeploy), EGS, and GWS.
How can I get these ECUs to show up at TAL-Processing list, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Current IStep is F025-17-07-504. Target IStep F025-20-07-520 only contained updates for 6 ECU. The other ones have no new firmware files. F25 is old now, and updates are few.


----------



## danthe88 (Aug 26, 2018)

OK, I understand that there are no newer updates for other ECUs, but how can I flash ibadeploy (i.e. reflash HU_NBT), because I replaced HDD (old HDD died)?
Thank you for help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

To flash with same software edit SVT_ist, and for applicable ECU(s) to be flashed, change Main, Sub, and Patch versions to 000, e.g.:

id 00000792
mainVersion 000
subVersion 000
patchVersion 000

Do NOT change HWEL.

Then calculate SVT_soll, TAL, and then flash.


----------



## danthe88 (Aug 26, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Did you zero out the IBAD entries under HU_NBT in in SVT_ist?
> 
> After recalculating SVT_soll, are IBAD files Black or Red / Blue?


In SVT_ist I have found this

```
<ecu baseVariant="HU_NBT">
            <diagnosticAddresses>
                <diagnosticAddress physicalOffset="99"/>
            </diagnosticAddresses>
            <ecuDetailInfo ActiveNotifyEnabled="true" SWTEnabled="true" SecurityEnabled="true" NGSCEnabled="false" CodingEnabled="true" FlashEnabled="true" ISO14229Enabled="true"/>
            <standardSVK progDepChecked="1" SVKVersion="1">
                <partIdentification>
                    <processClass>HWEL</processClass>
                    <id>00001295</id>
                    <mainVersion>001</mainVersion>
                    <subVersion>031</subVersion>
                    <patchVersion>031</patchVersion>
                </partIdentification>
```
and replaced to


```
<mainVersion>000</mainVersion>
 <subVersion>000</subVersion>
<patchVersion>000</patchVersion>
```
Is that correct?
After that HU_NBT[63] is red/blue


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

danthe88 said:


> In SVT_ist I have found this
> ...


These need to be zeroed out (000):



Then save, load it, and calculate SVT_soll, and they should all turn Red/Blue.


----------



## danthe88 (Aug 26, 2018)

I did it  I thought I need to edit xml file, that was the problem  Thanks!


----------



## Darkstar79 (Oct 13, 2020)

I have a question, wth is this when i load svt and calculate i-level that is first picture, 35 blue/35 red ecus, when i go to read ecu that is second picture, tal execution third


----------



## danthe88 (Aug 26, 2018)

Maybe your pzsdata is outdated?


----------



## Darkstar79 (Oct 13, 2020)

nope latest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Darkstar79 said:


> I have a question, wth is this when i load svt and calculate i-level that is first picture, 35 blue/35 red ecus, when i go to read ecu that is second picture, tal execution third


That's not right. HWEL should always be Black. Are you using correct I-Step Shipment and original unmodified FA when calculating?


----------



## Darkstar79 (Oct 13, 2020)

Same thing with unmodified and modified FA correct i-step etc first picture is when i load VCM you see 35 blue and 35 red esu`s, red is not visible until i read ecu instead VCM


----------



## bestwick (Oct 26, 2020)

zkiifreak said:


> Hi
> 
> I've created a noobs guide on how to flash your ECU's in an F11. (As I myself am a noob  )
> I'm looking to flash my HU_CIC very soon (just need an external power supply). So i've created this guide from information I could gather on this forum. A warm thanks to everybody in this forum, especially shawnsheridan.
> ...





zkiifreak said:


> Hi
> 
> I've created a noobs guide on how to flash your ECU's in an F11. (As I myself am a noob  )
> I'm looking to flash my HU_CIC very soon (just need an external power supply). So i've created this guide from information I could gather on this forum. A warm thanks to everybody in this forum, especially shawnsheridan.
> ...


Dear, it won't let me connect, what can it be?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

YOU


bestwick said:


> Dear, it won't let me connect, what can it be?


Use Connection via VIN not Gateway URL.


----------



## bestwick (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank you very much, I have failures in my ecu and I have the car locked, so I want to update it. Thank you very much for your contributions, excellent forum


----------



## bestwick (Oct 26, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> YOU
> 
> Use Connection via VIN not Gateway URL.


Thank you very much, I have failures in my ecu and I have the car locked, so I want to update it. Thank you very much for your contributions, excellent forum


----------



## bestwick (Oct 26, 2020)

Dear I have these modules in red, can I update or first I have to do coding


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

No, that's not right. What is above HU_NBT2, showing the UNKN_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255?


----------



## bestwick (Oct 26, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, that's not right. What is above HU_NBT2, showing the UNKN_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255?


Dear
I have my car stopped for weeks, because I was trying to install the Spanish language with insta + software and I got low battery and the car crashed, so I am trying to flash to recover it. I am very complicated maybe it will damage the ecu, please help.


----------



## bestwick (Oct 26, 2020)

Dear
I solved the connection problem but now I have this other problem.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Use Read (ECU) not Read VCM.


----------



## bestwick (Oct 26, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use Read (ECU) not Read VCM.





shawnsheridan said:


> Use Read (ECU) not Read VCM.


If you read the ecu, for later when passing Expert mode in VCM in I-STES when reading it gives me the same failure.


----------



## bestwick (Oct 26, 2020)

Dear
Any recommendation so that I can check the car remotely, I can pay for the service if necessary, but I need help please


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Why are you insisting on Reading VCM?

And why are you sill using Gateway URL Connection instead of VIN?


----------



## elements018 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the info on this thread! I just flashed all ecu's in my 2012 F30 328i. It's never been updated before and had a recurring CEL/ drivetrain malfunction, a TSB recommended a DME update.

I used ESYS 3.34 with an ENET cable, it showed 11 modules that needed updating, I did it all at the same time and only took about 18 minutes to run. I ended up just jumping my car to another car as a power source, it stayed between 13.6-14v the entire time. Afterwards, I used ISTA+ to clear all the codes.


----------



## copticjo (Dec 30, 2021)

zkiifreak said:


> Hi
> 
> I've created a noobs guide on how to flash your ECU's in an F11. (As I myself am a noob  )
> I'm looking to flash my HU_CIC very soon (just need an external power supply). So i've created this guide from information I could gather on this forum. A warm thanks to everybody in this forum, especially shawnsheridan.
> ...


Can I use this method to flash ID4 to ID5? I have the ESYS 3.30.1 and associated psdzdata.
The question I guess is for what is called an iStep update for ID version which of the 4 items do I need to preform: CMB_MEDIA, HU_CIC, KOMBI, ZGW.
Thanks,


----------



## euromtv (Jan 9, 2022)

Good afternoon. I need to update some blocks, but they are tied to ZGW, I will update through the enet cable, and e-sys 3.33. Everywhere they do not recommend updating the ZGW, you can lose the block, what to do? On the forum I saw the phrase, program everything except ZGW, I wonder how it is)?
I have F25 3.0d 2012, F025=11-09-507 factory firmware, downloaded in 20 years (F025-20-07-520), not too new, can you tell me an earlier one? Thank you. have a nice day.


----------



## Oviedo (Jan 8, 2022)

I have one issue when going to the TAL-Processing not all the ECU appears but they appear in the list during TAL-Calculating, I need to Flash the HU_ENTRY since I am having BMW logo loops, what may be the issue?


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

I need to flash ecu after I have installed 6WA cluster. Now I just wanted to check steps how it will go. But when I do I-step calculation everything stays blue. What I'm doing wrong ? Do I have wrong psdzdata ? It doesn't matter which I step I choose.


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

macman_lahti said:


> I need to flash ecu after I have installed 6WA cluster. Now I just wanted to check steps how it will go. But when I do I-step calculation everything stays blue. What I'm doing wrong ? Do I have wrong psdzdata ? It doesn't matter which I step I choose.


Maybe I have only lite psdzdata because folder is only 7GB


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

macman_lahti said:


> Maybe I have only lite psdzdata because folder is only 7GB


New psdzdata didn't helped. What I do wrong..?


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

macman_lahti said:


> New psdzdata didn't helped. What I do wrong..?


Ok, had chosen wrong i-step. Now looks better. 
But why I have some ecu's two times ?


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

macman_lahti said:


> Ok, had chosen wrong i-step. Now looks better.
> But why I have some ecu's two times ?
> 
> View attachment 1052494


Talking to myselft..still had wrong i-step. Now found correct one and looks good. Then faced problem in TAL-calculating. When I tried calculate TAL got error: Generating TAL failed! DetailInfo must not be null for ECU.. Solved this one changing connection via gateway URL. Now everything looks fine for flashing, I think..?


----------



## CLBowman (12 mo ago)

Thanks for this. I think I am starting to wrap my mind around how to do this. One issue that I am stuck on though is the module name in the system for the Transfer case control module in an F11. Can someone please help me with that?


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

CLBowman said:


> Thanks for this. I think I am starting to wrap my mind around how to do this. One issue that I am stuck on though is the module name in the system for the awd control module in an F11. Can someone please help me with that?


Can you specify your problem little better ?


----------



## CLBowman (12 mo ago)

macman_lahti said:


> Can you specify your problem little better ?


Damn my foggy brain. I meant the transfer case control module. I want to attempt to recalibrate it. I am getting that Christmas tree regularly when accelerating from a stop. From my research, it seems likely that the module is bad.


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

CLBowman said:


> Damn my foggy brain. I meant the transfer case control module. I want to attempt to recalibrate it. I am getting that Christmas tree regularly when accelerating from a stop. From my research, it seems likely that the module is bad.


For that job you need ISTA. There's procedure to recalibrate. And first you can check error codes with that.


----------



## CLBowman (12 mo ago)

macman_lahti said:


> For that job you need ISTA. There's procedure to recalibrate. And first you can check error codes with that.


Thanks, I'll start working on that then


----------



## harveje (May 7, 2021)

elements018 said:


> Thanks for all the info on this thread! I just flashed all ecu's in my 2012 F30 328i. It's never been updated before and had a recurring CEL/ drivetrain malfunction, a TSB recommended a DME update.
> 
> I used ESYS 3.34 with an ENET cable, it showed 11 modules that needed updating, I did it all at the same time and only took about 18 minutes to run. I ended up just jumping my car to another car as a power source, it stayed between 13.6-14v the entire time. Afterwards, I used ISTA+ to clear all the codes.


Any tips or lessons learned you can share? Getting ready to do a '12 F10 528ix Thanks


----------



## trickd122 (Apr 27, 2010)

elements018 said:


> Thanks for all the info on this thread! I just flashed all ecu's in my 2012 F30 328i. It's never been updated before and had a recurring CEL/ drivetrain malfunction, a TSB recommended a DME update.
> 
> I used ESYS 3.34 with an ENET cable, it showed 11 modules that needed updating, I did it all at the same time and only took about 18 minutes to run. I ended up just jumping my car to another car as a power source, it stayed between 13.6-14v the entire time. Afterwards, I used ISTA+ to clear all the codes.


 I have an f10 with the same recommendation in a tab to update the DME. Error with vanos that give rough idle. The tab goes further to state not to replace any parts. Did your update fix your issue and was it the guide on page 1 you followed?


----------



## trickd122 (Apr 27, 2010)

harveje said:


> Any tips or lessons learned you can share? Getting ready to do a '12 F10 528ix Thanks


I will be doing this exact model today hopefully. Did you get yours sorted?


----------



## macman_lahti (Jan 8, 2022)

harveje said:


> Any tips or lessons learned you can share? Getting ready to do a '12 F10 528ix Thanks


Check that you have correct I-step level. And check that all hwel's are black. Otherwise should be quite easy job.


----------



## harveje (May 7, 2021)

trickd122 said:


> I will be doing this exact model today hopefully. Did you get yours sorted?


not yet
I’ve been battling other n20 issues. My latest looks like f10-15-xxx


----------



## suky (Oct 12, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Schumacher INC-700A 4/20/70 Amp Automatic Charger
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Schumacher-INC-700A-Amp-Automatic-Charger/dp/B002Z2Z7ZY


Hi Sean is something like this suitable as a power supply 








SPARK Car Battery Charger Heavy Duty 12V 24V Trickle Fast Vehicle HGV Lorry | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for SPARK Car Battery Charger Heavy Duty 12V 24V Trickle Fast Vehicle HGV Lorry at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## coder79 (2 mo ago)

juantg93 said:


> If you have reboots it's probably that head unit is fault. Not is a software problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


That's fine if I have to replace the head unit but I'd like to try flashing it before spending the money. There are people claiming that a flash can fix the reboot problems so it seems worth it to try, yes? I'm not expecting a newer version.

Does anyone know if it's possible to force a flash of HU_ENTRY when it's not listed in TAL Processing?


----------



## juantg93 (Jun 7, 2021)

coder79 said:


> That's fine if I have to replace the head unit but I'd like to try flashing it before spending the money. There are people claiming that a flash can fix the reboot problems so it seems worth it to try, yes? I'm not expecting a newer version.
> 
> Does anyone know if it's possible to force a flash of HU_ENTRY when it's not listed in TAL Processing?


I think that you need create a modified tal.

Enviado desde mi SM-G988B mediante Tapatalk


----------

